# An introduction to highyielding royal jelly production methods in China



## Nu Bee (Jun 1, 2015)

"...a new strain of honey bees"

Didn't someone already try that and we ended up with Africanized bees?


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

I'll be honest... I wouldn't want to eat something secreted in a beehive in China. I'll take my $1 trinkets from China and my ink pens or whatever. But no way I'd eat "royal jelly" from China.

I would be interested in seeing a large scale royal jelly harvesting facility in operation. Talk about labor intensive.


----------



## RobWok (May 18, 2011)

You won't believe this. How about something that looks like 600 queen cells in one hive. Really, you have to watch this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FllN2taeVLM

I was shocked when i watched it. Pretty much gave up on doing royal jelly production after seeing that. I don't know how they pull it off. I'd love more information on it, but I can't imagine a bee hive doing that. I have issues with bees taking half my grafts - but they can get acceptance on hundreds? If you watch the video, I think I only saw like one or 2 cells out of 20 the bees didn't take. 

Regardless of their terrible human rights and abismal ethics in clean water and air, they pulled off something amazing there.

rob.


----------



## blamb61 (Apr 24, 2014)

That looks disgusting!


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

It looks very lucrative to me. Good for them, whoever is doing it, there is a large and growing market for royal jelly I bet. Thanks for the link RobWok, very interesting.


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

I've seen that video before. I'd question a couple things about what they show, but is is interesting.


----------



## kramerbryan (Oct 30, 2013)

That seems to be a lot of queen cells for a hive that looks empty.


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

The folks in asia have always been about to focus on production of X, Y, and Z and get away with it. Look at the tropical fish industry, specifically the bettas, tough to raise them, but they are raising and were flooding the market with show quality fish. They are doing it with oysters (that raise pearls), fish for eating, crocs for skin, and so on. 

Would love a few of those queens just to infuse that gene into a local population.

Would also love to see how they constructed those queen cell frames and the queen cells themselves, double rows. Cool


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

jwcarlson said:


> I'll be honest... I wouldn't want to eat something secreted in a beehive in China. I'll take my $1 trinkets from China and my ink pens or whatever. But no way I'd eat "royal jelly" from China.
> 
> I would be interested in seeing a large scale royal jelly harvesting facility in operation. Talk about labor intensive.


I doubt the bees know that they are Chinese and make royal jelly just like all the others n the world.


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

So much to learn in beekeeping, and they'll soon have half the world's population. Hope they hear about Beesource soon, and the interpreter program gets zipping real-time. I'd love to hear their take on things.

Remember - GMO's are not necessarily evil, done properly and managed responsibly, GMO's could be very good things indeed. That could be the result of genetic modification.


----------



## kengineer (Jul 4, 2015)

supplementary feeding is the thing I keyed in on, what do they feed and how royal is that jelly? I think that anyone that can weave silk from cocoons could pull this off.

Maybe a little milk replacer, antifreeze to sweeten it up, a touch of Viagra, a ground rhino horn, a spotted owl, 10 seconds in the microwave should do it....


----------

